

A search engine for pizza coupons - iNeal
http://abiteofpizza.com/

======
gee_totes
This is awesome! However, I will never remember that URL and will probably end
up googling for Pizza Coupons the next time I try to find it.

My free branding advice is to take pizzacouponz.net and go xtreme!

~~~
xur17
I'm the admin of this site (abiteofpizza). Thanks for the advice! The domain
is the product of less than an hour of searching for an available domain, so I
won't deny that it's probably not the best.

I hesitate to change the domain since the site has been around for a little
under a year. I'd be afraid that it'd hurt my search placement too much. I do
agree with you that the domain is a little bit difficult to remember though.
I'll keep it in mind, and do some research on how a 302 redirect affects a
site's ranking.

